# the WORST canned food.



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 23, 2018)

i had a buddy tell me he tried canned TAMALES!!

he said it was the worst food item he ever put into his face..he offered me his one remaining can, but i wouldn't even let him come over for a visit. no thanks.

out of curiosity..i had to google it. oh boy.. figured it was Hormel to create this gem..vienna sausages are my worst..

have a great weekend guys..

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B000OU5EFW/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2018)

Here you go:


----------



## Xenif (Mar 23, 2018)

https://youtu.be/_SPajxKzkRg

Meanwhile in Japan .....


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 23, 2018)

I was raised on Vienna Sausages, so that will always be my worst. I'm sure there are worse things (canned whole chicken??!), but Vienna Sausages will always be the worst, based on sheer quantity we had to suffer as kids.

Somehow we avoided Spam-in-a-can. I guess my Mom thought "Vienna" sausages were classier.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 23, 2018)

Let's get one thing straight, Spam is delicious


----------



## WildBoar (Mar 23, 2018)

I saw canned pig brain in milk sauce on Chopped the other night...


----------



## daveb (Mar 23, 2018)

Spam fan here. Fried thank you. With cheap yellow mustard. And how do you go hunting without Vienna Sausages? Especially good right off the exhaust manifold....

Worst has got to be "Potted Meat". I've seen it, I've smelled it, but it has never crossed my lips.


----------



## Xenif (Mar 23, 2018)

Westerners don't believe it, but Vienna sausages and canned pineapple on a toothpick was at every party you goto in Hong Kong. 
Spam is practically a breakfast/lunch/dinner food, eaten with instant noodles or macaroni in soup for breakfast or on rice with fried egg, even popular in Hot pot.


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Mar 23, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Let's get one thing straight, Spam is delicious



I love SPAM, but my wife can't abide it, not even the aroma of it frying, so I'm in semi-permanent SPAM withdrawal. I have, on occasion, grilled and eaten some in the early morning hours before she wakes up.


----------



## panda (Mar 23, 2018)

best use for spam: topping for ramen - dipped in egg, pan fried,


----------



## niwaki-boy (Mar 23, 2018)

FrancoAmerican spaghetti is not good... also have soft spot for spam


----------



## tkern (Mar 23, 2018)

Fancy feast. It wasnt very fancy and it wasn't even close to being a feast. Quite hungry afterwards.


----------



## ThEoRy (Mar 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 38956


Beat me to it.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 24, 2018)

bkultra said:


> Here you go:
> 
> View attachment 38956


I always keep a couple of these can chickens around for power outage emergencies. May not be great but they work OK for easy chicken soups and stews when the going gets tough.


----------



## bkultra (Mar 24, 2018)

Noodle Soup said:


> I always keep a couple of these can chickens around for power outage emergencies. May not be great but they work OK for easy chicken soups and stews when the going gets tough.



Talk like that can get you banned


----------



## panda (Mar 24, 2018)

i was eating chef boyardee straight out of the can during the hurricane.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 24, 2018)

panda said:


> i was eating chef boyardee straight out of the can during the hurricane.



I've done that too. What ever fuels the fire when you don't have a choice. Beats going hungry.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 24, 2018)

By the way, my last two canned chickens went in a food drive sack a few weeks back. Winter isn't over, it was snowing here yesterday. Need to buy a couple of more of those old stewing hens.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 24, 2018)

Best use for span, throw it in the trash. Hate, hate, hate the stuff. My dad ate it right out the can, fried, with ranch, with hot sauce and you name it. I had enough of that stuff very early on! Not the worst thing in a can though. As was already mentioned, canned chicken is pretty gross. However I think green beans takes the cake. You can taste the tin, or whatever, I swear! I didn't realize that for years, even though I grew my own I also ate canned. However when I moved away and went without canned good, entirely, for years I guess the way I tasted food changed. Also, I quit smoking and I know that had an impact too. Long story short, I hate canned green beans. 

Honestly, I don't buy much of anything in a tin can these days. I do can and freeze and dry my own goods but to me it taste different. Maybe because it is in jars or the product was superior in flavor to begin with or maybe it is in my mind, idk.

Edit: Noodle, the best stewing hens are the ones that never spoil. I raise my own and when they slow down on laying too much, well, it is soup/stew time. I realize not everyone can do that but I sure love the flavor of home raised birds.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 25, 2018)

K813zra said:


> Best use for span, throw it in the trash. Hate, hate, hate the stuff. My dad ate it right out the can, fried, with ranch, with hot sauce and you name it. I had enough of that stuff very early on! Not the worst thing in a can though. As was already mentioned, canned chicken is pretty gross. However I think green beans takes the cake. You can taste the tin, or whatever, I swear! I didn't realize that for years, even though I grew my own I also ate canned. However when I moved away and went without canned good, entirely, for years I guess the way I tasted food changed. Also, I quit smoking and I know that had an impact too. Long story short, I hate canned green beans.
> 
> Honestly, I don't buy much of anything in a tin can these days. I do can and freeze and dry my own goods but to me it taste different. Maybe because it is in jars or the product was superior in flavor to begin with or maybe it is in my mind, idk.
> 
> Edit: Noodle, the best stewing hens are the ones that never spoil. I raise my own and when they slow down on laying too much, well, it is soup/stew time. I realize not everyone can do that but I sure love the flavor of home raised birds.


I live on a homestead and grow a lot of my own food but chickens are a waste of time. Between raccoons, coyotes, owls and hawks, I'm just feeding the wildlife.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 25, 2018)

Noodle Soup said:


> I live on a homestead and grow a lot of my own food but chickens are a waste of time. Between raccoons, coyotes, owls and hawks, I'm just feeding the wildlife.



Ah cool, I didn't know. You know, you could just eat the wildlife. Only fair. It eats your food so you eat it. Never had raccoon but I have had porcupine, not awful. Yotes...a pest is a pest. No clue how that would taste but you could find out.


----------



## daveb (Mar 25, 2018)

With coyotes just practice the three "Ss". Shoot, shovel, shut-up.


----------



## labor of love (Mar 25, 2018)

Spam is trash. I think chef boyardee has room for improvement too, Id gladly pay more for nicer ravioli in a can.


----------



## McMan (Mar 25, 2018)

You guys got to my top two on the first page of this thread: 
canned sausages and canned chicken. 
Even without the gelatinous schmaltz involved in both, both are bad.

At the other end of the spectrum, there is some glorious stuff in cans: like seafood from Asturias in Spain


----------



## Paraffin (Mar 25, 2018)

Well, there's the classic SOS -- "**** on a Shingle" -- that I was spared growing up, because my Dad had to eat it in the Navy and wouldn't allow it in the house:


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Mar 25, 2018)

I buy Spanish saffron on line, good quality at very fair price. Might try the Asturias spider crabmeat in brine. I like sardines in water or a hot chili sauce. Bought some sardines in oil from Costco that were just awful, gave them away to a homeless person.

For the most part like fresh seafood, do use jar Better than Bouillon Lobster Base in some seafood stocks.


----------



## Noodle Soup (Mar 26, 2018)

daveb said:


> With coyotes just practice the three "Ss". Shoot, shovel, shut-up.



I don't have any need to shut-up where I live and I've shot my share. The problem is most predators hit at night and I have no plan to sit up till dawn with a night vision scope or the like for a few chickens. I lost all my ducks a few years back and quit.


----------



## K813zra (Mar 26, 2018)

Lock those birds up tight at night...(I have over 100 birds at any given time, sometimes over 200. I like chickens...lol.)

As for saffron, believe it or not I buy it from an Amish grocer. The only damn place I can find it in cow town. And I too like food from Austurias but I prefer it fresh and in person. Been a few years.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 27, 2018)

super interesting response..some gross.

i found a cheeseburger in a can on the internet.

when my dad was dying from cancer..i survived on canned mini-raviolis..which ironically probably gave me cancer in my future. 

now, i cannot stomach the stuff. a buddy pulled one out camping and i took a bite. how i ate that stuff is unknown to me. it is very salty and catfood like.


----------



## aschaefer (Apr 6, 2018)

I recommend everyone hop on Amazon and buy a can of surstromming, just to have the life experience of opening the can and seeing just how bad edible food can smell...

I really enjoy pickled herring but fermented, canned herring is another story..





https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Surströmming


----------



## Bill13 (Apr 6, 2018)

panda said:


> i was eating chef boyardee straight out of the can during the hurricane.



Made me think back to this scene from one of the best 80's movies, Mad Max 2. [video=youtube;J7lMlz3DX_Q]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J7lMlz3DX_Q[/video]


----------



## fujiyama (Apr 10, 2018)

Nutritionally, Spam may be the worst food ever! 

One can has 96 g of fat (36 g saturated) and 3480 mg of sodium 

Reminds me of that guy who adds gravy to his ramen noodles.. he scarfs down 3043 mg of sodium in one sitting!


[video=youtube;_uQ6dAF2zmc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_uQ6dAF2zmc[/video]​


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 10, 2018)

Campbell's gravy with crap noodles yumm:hungry: & he ate it all. Ocean scenes maybe a poor stoned out surfer dude.

Spam is very popular in Hawaii. Sugar was the main industry in the past. Both salt and sugar overkill = medical problems down the road. I read salt levels on everything now. 

Trying to be more healthy fresh fruits & vegetables less processed foods. It is hard for an old retired chef who loves food. I eat less and get hungry:O


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2018)

i'd think there is more salt in commercial pickles that Spam. 

(just guessing here)


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Apr 10, 2018)

i was wrong!

makes me rethink korean food tho..man that is a salt meal.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Apr 10, 2018)

Thought was eating healthy until I did the math per serving size. Things like Hummus and Miso it adds up fast. There is so much salt dumped into most processed food. Thing is being in food business you can make tasty dishes using healthy herbs & spices without having one hand full of salt and the other full of sugar. Hummus started making my own with chickpeas, water, sesame tahini, lite olive oil, garlic & cumin, cilantro, lemon juice.. No added salt.


----------

